# Can I get opinions/thoughts on this wonky chart?



## Ligmom (Nov 24, 2001)

Can anyone give me opinions on this chart? I know 18dpo BUT I took a test yesterday w/ FMU and it was negative







I am thinking maybe fertilityfriend has my O date wrong...or maybe it's an anovulatory cycle in disguise







what do you think?

oh...the test was FRER....


----------



## annakiss (Apr 4, 2003)

hmm... Because of all the EWCM spread all over, I'm sorta thinking it's annovulatory. The shift isn't huge at all, so it's hard to tell, plus your temping times are sometimes different.







Wait a few more days and test if there's no AF. If you still get a negative, I'd guess annovulatory.







Sorry to not be of more help.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

I'd have to agree with Anna.. possibly Anovulatory.







Sorry!


----------



## Ligmom (Nov 24, 2001)

That's what I was thinking too....thanks for giving me your thoughts


----------

